# Need a weed report,



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

thinking about heading down to Surfside (car bodies) this weekend,do a little long rodding and may yak a bait or two,, any and all reports are welcome

live long and fish hard..


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I was down there Saturday afternoon till Sunday noonish. Between AR 5&6, there was very little weed. A guy I spoke with said further down towards Freeport it was thick. Good luck.
shawn


----------



## dmharris (Feb 13, 2011)

anyone seen how bad the weeds are at Sargent?


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

dmharris said:


> anyone seen how bad the weeds are at Sargent?


It was piled on the beach Saturday and none in the water. 
However,the winds have started blowing the last few days. Could be another round by this weekend.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Krash said:


> It was piled on the beach Saturday and none in the water.
> However,the winds have started blowing the last few days. Could be another round by this weekend.


We fought the weed tangles all day Sat. at Matagorda, but were getting reports late that it wasn't as bad up toward the cut at Sargent. I think it will be day-to-day around here for a while.


----------



## SmTx (Apr 7, 2011)

Any report down towards Mustang Island? Will be out there camping next weekend.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Weed*

Today:
Surfside.....3 to 4 access roads. Weed coming in stronger as day wore on. Making very hard fishing conditions by 2:00PM.
Bryan Beach....S of pier. Weed very consistent. Very difficult keeping long rods out. Getting worse as evening came on.
Winds not helping weed situation.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was offshore 2 Sats ago weed mats thick

last weekend in Sargent coming in at the beach

gonna be awhile or just fight it


----------



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

Based on the wind condition, the next good fishing day (blue water, not too much seaweed) at the surf is likely next Monday.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks everyong for the feed back,, e1 gets a greenie.. guess I'm going to hit matty, hog island area, and ry the surf next week,

Again thanks


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Port A jetty report. A wall of weeds were about 3 to 4 feet high at waters egde and out into the beach for at least 40 feet. This was 3 days ago. Impossible to fish the surf south of the jetty for all the weed in the water.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was at Sargent today

weeds piling in thick

surf is 3-4' breakers and really dirty


----------



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

today looks like a good fishing day at the surf.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there yesterday and everythng was fine except for the seaweed in the water.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

there aint no weed in galveston, oops wrong kind of weed. the seaweed is thick on the westend of the seawall


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

April 10, 2011...
Weed is was very very thick and surf was rough.


----------



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

yesterday looked pretty good. any reports?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

check out PINS...

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17560


----------



## pearlandfish (Feb 27, 2010)

that's crazy...


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

*Bad Sea Weed - really unpleasant!*

*Sunday, April 17th, west Galveston beaches, beach access points 15 & 18:*

The band of seaweed extended from one horizon to the other; and was at least 10 feet wide on the sand, and in most case closer to 20 feet wide.
The pile was 3 to 10 inches deep, and was well out into the oncoming water all along.
There were numerous (make that many, many, many) clumps of dark sea weed visible as far as you could see out in to the gulf.


----------



## johnsgonewild (Jul 15, 2010)

i Was bored so i took a drive on the seawall from 61st to broadway at about 6:30 pm and there was no weed in the surf whatsoever. It was pretty windy coming out of the south, but the ONLY weed to be found was on the beach..... water sported a nice clean hue to it as well..


----------

